# What ritual do you perform before starting a new composition, and what things stop you from being creative or writing something new



## novaburst (Jun 8, 2021)

The title says it all is there something you repeatedly do to harness your creative instinct, or are you some one that just gets stuck in with a cup of coffee,

Do you go for a run, maybe going see some nice places or areas, or maybe something very different, cented smells, candles, lighting colour, room atmosphere, temperature, do these make a difference,

What can block your mental flow or stop you from being creative, following musical rules can be a typical blockage.also time factors. 

What do you think


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ooh, that is a nice topic 

I love to have a hot drink when I write, especially when composing rather than mixing. Gets me in the mood. I'm also more creative early in the morning, or sometimes later in the evening, but that is rarer.

At the moment, I feel like everything I'm writing is less creative than it could be. I have my favourite plugins and tend to use them very often, maybe too much. I'm more guided by the sounds that I use, rather than the notes, melody or harmonies. But it kind of makes sense with the music I write, which is quite electronic, not writing for the orchestra right now. I would enjoy having a nice lighting, but not happening at the moment.

To get things going, I like to set a timer for 15 minutes and write new stuff no matter what. It usually goes on for longer than that, and I stop when I'm not happy with what I get, to work on it again the next day. I have that luxury of not dealing with too much of a deadline right now. Which could have been a nice thing as well


----------



## wst3 (Jun 9, 2021)

I wish I knew! Seriously, one of my biggest fears is that I've already used all my good ideas.

My favorite tracks have all started with an idea, from whence it comes I have no clue. Most of the time these ideas arrive when I am practicing, and get bored with the exercises. Sometimes (not nearly often enough), they come to me while driving, or cooking a meal, or taking a shower... you get the idea<G>.

Recently I've been inspired by writing, whether it is my journal or just a creative writing exercise. Somehow one creative exercise seems to "leak" into another? I try to keep a recorder by my side, but too often I forget.

If I am working on a theatrical project - trying to force things (which happens all too frequently) - reading and re-reading the script can trigger one or more ideas. I keep a little recorder handy while reading the scripts.

If I am working on a video project (doesn't happen nearly often enough) I can sometimes be inspired by watching a rough cut of the video, or sometimes reading the screenplay.

In both cases I find it much easier if I already have at least the germ of an idea!

Lastly, if I am really stuck, I will revert to experimenting with some silly concept... what can I do with a bass line that goes A - Bb - C# - E, for example, or I come up with some set of constraints based on some music theory rule.

Mostly I just hope I can come up with a new idea!


----------



## darkogav (Jun 9, 2021)

it's top secret.


----------



## Tralen (Jun 9, 2021)

Sleep is what gets my creativity flowing, and interacting with people is what stops it.

If I'm able to wake up, have breakfast with very little interaction, then seclude myself to work, I know I will have a good day, whether it is composing, painting, writing...


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 9, 2021)

I've been trying to complete my current effort for so long that I can't remember.


----------



## muk (Jun 9, 2021)

It's a personal thing I assume. I don't have a ritual, and so far I haven't had any problems with coming up with ideas. For me, the 'creative' part of composition is not hard. Until now I have always had enough ideas. They come at all times. That's only a problem when I am in a shopping mall or something with music playing in the background. Then it's difficult to focus on the idea.
The hard and laborious part for me is building these ideas into coherent finished pieces. Creating a meaningful musical structure is usually where I struggle and have to work hard. I have a few such ideas that are in the drawer since years. I know that I like them and want to create a piece with them, but I just can't find a work out a continuation I like. Usually because I am not clear which form I want to use for the piece.


----------



## youngpokie (Jun 9, 2021)

My ritual is to improvise on the piano every single day, and I've been doing it for years now. Even on most weekends. I just relax, let go and let it flow, and it's become a true ritual like meditating or whatever. There is no pressure, just a particular mental state that is almost trance-like in some way. I don't even remember anymore the last time this method failed me.

But it started when I was revisiting my dusty old harmony books, going through one tiny topic a week and forcing myself to improvise on that topic. There was one moment, which I will never forget ("_altering the subdominant chord by raising 4th scale degree_", lol) when suddenly the progression felt so sad and so particularly beautiful that something clicked inside my brain and this "know->hear->play/improvise" formula became the most powerful and reliable tool I have.

I don't have an equally reliable production workflow, and that process is almost always guaranteed to kill any inspiration and creativity for me.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 9, 2021)

Beer and espresso -- music's Magic Elixir.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 9, 2021)

A list of things that often work for me, in no particular order:

- Take time to plan and make written notes about the music before laying down a single musical note. This makes the upcoming tasks less overwhelming and provides a plan of action.

- Work with a writing partner. I've only recently started doing this, and it's an amazing boost to productivity and creativity because you end up pushing each other forward, and when one person is stuck, the other can pick up the slack.

- Listen to some inspiring music, and use it as a springboard for your own creation. I don't need to be solely responsible for coming up with every original idea from scratch.

- Pick an instrument/library I rarely work with, or pull up a random Omnisphere patch, and start playing.

- Really pay attention to the emotion the music is trying to convey. Let the emotion drive the composition - as opposed to music theory, scales, familiar patterns, etc.


----------



## rgames (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm inspired by deadlines. I've found that to be true for pretty much all human beings.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jun 9, 2021)

By waiting until 3am, because apparently my brain decides to get creative then.

But I found fasting to help, makes the mind sharp. I drink a few cups of coffee daily too.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 9, 2021)

Read the internet until it's 20 mins past the point where I know I should be getting on. Then go and make a cappuccino, walk around the garden, sit down, read the internet again while I drink and _then_ actually get to work.


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 9, 2021)

My ritual is writing music at night, waking up the next morning and saying to myself, "What the #%$! were you thinking?", scrapping everything I did, and starting over. After two or three nights, the ritual comes to an end and my productivity begins. (Needless to say, this is not a voluntary ritual.)


----------



## Wedge (Jun 9, 2021)

I just start stuff if the evening if I feel like it. If I don't have an idea for anything, I'll pick up a guitar and noodle for a few minutes while watching tv (stuff like futurama).


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 9, 2021)

Last time I sacrificed my first born. Since I don't have any other kids (that I'm currently aware of), I just joined 23andMe.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 9, 2021)

I usually listen to music in the style I'm looking to write, and find inspiration that way. I've found that I can write in the emotional vibe of songs I like, without copping a note. Just use the vibe I feel as an energy wave to ride on..


----------



## artomatic (Jun 9, 2021)

I go by the pool when it's not too cold out.
Sometimes I could be anywhere and inspiration comes without any ritual.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 9, 2021)

GtrString said:


> *I usually listen to music in the style I'm looking to write, and find inspiration that way*. I've found that I can write in the emotional vibe of songs I like, without copping a note. Just use the vibe I feel as an energy wave to ride on..


I listen to a Music Choice channel on my cable: It's called Soundscapes (channel 442)--not really listening, but just having it on in the background as I futz around. I might notice a texture that prompts me to bring up Luftrum 13 (in ZebraHZ), Omnisphere Textures Playable/Textures Soundscape, or an Arksun library. Perhaps I'll layer & loop a couple of patches, then improvise on piano. More often than not, themes present themselves, and I can record a (very) rough sketch; then, I can return to one of 'em and orchestrate. It's fun and sometimes productive.

Something similar is that because I frequently have a 45 minute or hour drive to play gigs, I'll listen to Spa (channel 68) or Symphony Hall (76) on SiriusXM and get ideas or at least reminders ("English horn, yeah, I gotta write something and use that English horn")


----------



## novaburst (Jun 9, 2021)

for me love playing and comparing different librarys especaily cellos get my tast bugs going, got to be a coffee flask at arms length, listening to a piece of music that i like a lot and lesson to it over and over again and this can last for weeks, it is not to copy the piece but find it so inspiring zoning in on how one instrument works its way through the piece then i would pick another instrument on the same piece and see how that one got through and so on even upto the cymbles 
got to have dim lighting it helps to focus for me

for me what can kill an insperation if i forget to put the phone on silence and it rings and i answer it does not matter weather the news is good or bad i tend to start thinking about the call and it starts to zap my music instinct, if there is a movie with a piece i like i start the movie to hear the piece then end up watching the whole movie

another one if a fly or moth entered the room thats it all lights on and the fly spray comes out then it becomes a battle me and the moth, for me that can ruin the whole day


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 9, 2021)

I power up stuff


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 9, 2021)

Habits have triggers, so I go into the studio right after I pour the coffee. The coffee was poured right after a previous habit and so on. When I’m in the studio I look at the to do list. I start with the next thing on the list.

If I don’t feel like doing it, I do my own mindfulness exercise: close my eyes and imagine the number 100 in big white numbers clearly on a black background. After I’ve clearly seen 100 I change it to 99. I make sure I can clearly see the 99. Then I move down through each integer until 1. If I start drifting off, I simply go back to clearly envisioning the big white numbers on the black background. When I open my eyes I’m always present and ready to focus on the item to do.


----------



## cet34f (Jun 9, 2021)

Cleaning the desk is a crucial step. Seriously.


----------



## tebling (Jun 9, 2021)

cet34f said:


> Cleaning the desk is a crucial step. Seriously.


I guess it's time for me to buy a desk. So I can clean it. So I can make music. Why is life so complicated?


----------



## Chris Harper (Jun 10, 2021)

Usually, running into the studio like George Costanza fleeing from a fire so I can record a phrase before it escapes my mind.

If I’m not at home, I sing whatever idea floats into my head as a voice memo.

If I’m sitting down to write and nothing is already in my head, I start going through song fragments and voice memos until something jumps out. I have enough stuff waiting to be written that I usually find something. If not, I go to the piano until I make an interesting mistake. If all else fails, I set an arbitrary deadline to finish a song. Or, I take an existing idea I have struggled with and force myself to go a completely different direction than I planned, like choosing a different lead instrument or writing it into a pop song instead of an orchestral piece. That usually leads to something interesting.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jun 10, 2021)

Stupid cat videos on Youtube.  Plus all of the above.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 10, 2021)

An excellent question. It's all about distraction... Most of the time, new ideas come to me while doing some other activities that please or relax me, like reading, writing, photography, watching films, listening to music, spending time outside, gardening, fitness, even doing housework and home repairs. Although music is my main activity, over the years I've learned that forcing it doesn't work for me. Luckily, I'm still not dependent on strict deadlines (in most cases).

There are way too many things that can deter me from being creative. Physical and mental health is the most important and I have this delicate balance that I try to maintain at all costs. Sadly, it is not always feasible due to the various unpredictive factors.

Technically speaking, I'm sometimes frustrated by some limitations in the equipment I have at my disposal. On the other hand, having too many choices that working primarily with software inevitably brings is just as annoying. Imposing limitations here often help.


----------



## EgM (Jun 10, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Beer and espresso -- music's Magic Elixir.


I can't believe only John and me mentioned beers, you guys are not living the life


----------



## lux (Jun 10, 2021)

I do ten jumps in a row, then run in circle for 15 minutes, watch beautiful nature landscapes for half an hour, read an inspirational book of at least one hundred pages, meditate another hour in a scented garden and finally got a pint of energetic beverage I prepare myself with plants I saw growin up.

Then its time to leave. I'm gonna write something tomorrow, perhaps.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Jun 11, 2021)

Inspiration for something new comes very easily to me. I'm rarely staring into space wondering what to do next. In fact I'd say new inspiration comes much faster and stronger than my will to finish the previous new idea does. Usually to the detriment of that current project.

As far as finishing goes, the only surefire way for me is having a real deadline. Someone else's timeline though, not my own. In fact I thrive on that so well, I'd probably be able to handle music as a career....but thats a whole other conversation


----------

